# What about a springboard stump calender?



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2012)

All this springboard talk in the feed bag thread got me thinking. . . A lot of these old, cool springboard stumps won't be around forever. What if we pool pictures in this thread, and make a calender out of the images?

I guess the images should be hi-res, high pixel -- and post who you are and where and when you shot the pic. I'm thinking getting some in all four seasons would be cool too! :cool2:

What do y'all think? I know of a couple around here, and Haywire knows of a few more.

You East coasters keep yer eyes peeled, we all know the West coasters have an over abundance. 

I'd like to see:

Alaska, BC, WA, ID, CA, OR, ID, MT, Maine, the Carolina's, FL, WV, etc. There's bound to be stumps all over!!


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2012)

I should add, that you won't be able to post or host the large images here, but keep the big ones on your computer, or upload them to a host site like Photobucket or Mediafire, etc. . . That way, we can gather the hi-res images at the end for print.


----------



## coastalfaller (May 1, 2012)

I'll be in some second growth settings tomorrow that are littered with the oldtimer's stumps. I'll try and remember to grab some pics.


----------



## Metals406 (May 1, 2012)

Haywire said:


> My camera's as old as some of these stumps, but I see what I can do



Let me know if you need to borrow my camera for some stump shoots! 


I'm kicking around the idea to make an old school board, and mount it for some of the shots. 


Note to all, take all your pics in color, they can be messed with in editing for BW, etc.


This is exciting!! Hahahahaha

Am I a logger dork or what!?


----------



## Jacob J. (May 1, 2012)

I hate to be a wet blanket, but making a calender of springboard stumps isn't a sound idea in my mind. 
It would be far better to gather images of cool springboard stumps and then just save them 
in a digital format and sell them on a CD. 

The target audience for a "springboard stumps" calender would be extremely tiny.


----------



## Metals406 (May 1, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I hate to be a wet blanket, but making a calender of springboard stumps isn't a sound idea in my mind.
> It would be far better to gather images of cool springboard stumps and then just save them
> in a digital format and sell them on a CD.
> 
> The target audience for a "springboard stumps" calender would be extremely tiny.



True, but there's no reason to print more than can be sold. . . Lot's of ways to skin that cat. If a ton of images are taken, it won't be hard to cull out the 'meh' ones, and keep the good'ns. Also, 'Springboard Stump Calender' prolly wouldn't be the title, there's another area to brainstorm as well. :cool2:

If folks use their imagination in taking the pics, I'm sure some beautiful pictures will ensue, whether there's a stump in them or not.

I haven't looked in a while, but there's places online that can do it for pretty cheap per calender.

I like your digital cd image deal too. . . I don't see why both can't be done. 

Besides, it beats the horse calenders my wife gets every year. . . I like horses, but dang! LOL


----------



## OregonSawyer (May 1, 2012)

I like it. My buddy knows of one near his place that I might have to go snag some shots of. 'Round Madhatte's old stompin grounds.


----------



## paccity (May 1, 2012)

theres a nice cedar patch that i found a misery whip in not far from here . i'll snap some next time i go.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 1, 2012)

Nate, it's field trip time, My grandpa owns a lot of property that was burnt in the 1922? fires that razed the North Fork are and I've seen quite a few cedar stumps on his place that have springboard holes, also, my camera sucks


----------



## slowp (May 1, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I hate to be a wet blanket, but making a calender of springboard stumps isn't a sound idea in my mind.
> It would be far better to gather images of cool springboard stumps and then just save them
> in a digital format and sell them on a CD.
> 
> The target audience for a "springboard stumps" calender would be extremely tiny.



Must we put bikinis on the stumps? Make the stumps pose in a prevocative manner? Mass quantities of makeup? 

I've got some pictures on a memory stick already. I hope I have the one used for a guyline stump. It was full of spikes and I think it still had line wrapped around it. If not, I know where to find it.


----------



## Jacob J. (May 1, 2012)

slowp said:


> Must we put bikinis on the stumps? Make the stumps pose in a prevocative manner? Mass quantities of makeup?



I'm just thinking about the ability of Nate to recover his costs for such a project. Even a mom and pop print shop is going to cost a bit to make calenders, whereas CDs
could be made very cheaply by one person on a desktop PC. I know of a person who makes calenders himself for distribution to friends and pays out of his pocket
but it still amounts to several hundred dollars. 

When I was a kid, there was a guy here (pseudo-environmentalist type) who made a "Slugs of the Pacific Northwest" calender. I think he sold a grand total of four.


----------



## madhatte (May 1, 2012)

I know where a few beauts are. Now I just need to replace my most recent dead camera.


----------



## Metals406 (May 1, 2012)

Sounds like we need a camera fundraiser first! 

I need to get Randy and Bob in here, and Dennis C. -- I bet them guys know where there's some beauties.

Also, Jack B. is always out in the second growth, I'll shoot him an email and see what he has for stump honey-holes.

JJ's right, I don't want to out-of-pocket a huge amount on this, but there's ways around it.

KiwiBro sent me a PM with a place where you can print pictures on mugs, shirts, bumper stickers, etc. He said he's used them before, and was very pleased with the resulting product.

I'm checking some online printers now. . . Just out of the gate, it looks like $12-$15 each is average.


----------



## slowp (May 1, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I'm just thinking about the ability of Nate to recover his costs for such a project. Even a mom and pop print shop is going to cost a bit to make calenders, whereas CDs
> could be made very cheaply by one person on a desktop PC. I know of a person who makes calenders himself for distribution to friends and pays out of his pocket
> but it still amounts to several hundred dollars.
> 
> When I was a kid, there was a guy here (pseudo-environmentalist type) who made a "Slugs of the Pacific Northwest" calender. I think he sold a grand total of four.



That's cuz he didn't put little skimpy bikinis on them....:msp_smile:

I just went through and found a few springboard stumps pictures. 

A friend and I vowed to make a logger calendar after we retired. The trouble is, there aren't so many cute ones now. Oh well, maybe we'll have to make a grizzled logger calendar and put them in skimpy bikinis and high heels. :msp_smile:


----------



## slowp (May 1, 2012)

View attachment 236509
View attachment 236510
View attachment 236511
View attachment 236512


----------



## Metals406 (May 1, 2012)

Them are cool!!

I'm not getting email notifications again for AS. :msp_mad:


----------



## slowp (May 1, 2012)

The bad thing is that I'm not sure I have high resolution shots. Oh well, I think I know of the area where they are. Or most of them.


----------



## slowp (May 7, 2012)

Found another.




View attachment 237346


----------



## OregonSawyer (May 17, 2012)

Got into a batch today. Old state ground. Not sure how well these will turn out - I'm on my phone.












And the view


----------



## Sport Faller (May 31, 2012)

OK, I'ma breathe some life into this idea. Here we go.
We make the springboard stump calender, BUT, we have me in riggin clothes (stagged pants, spenders, calks, tin hat, snoose) but SHIRTLESS, posing coyly next to all the stumps maybe holding a saw or a pulaski or whatever, and we'll call it...... "Let's Give 'Em Stumpin' To Talk About"
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Joe46 (May 31, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> OK, I'ma breathe some life into this idea. Here we go.
> We make the springboard stump calender, BUT, we have me in riggin clothes (stagged pants, spenders, calks, tin hat, snoose) but SHIRTLESS, posing coyly next to all the stumps maybe holding a saw or a pulaski or whatever, and we'll call it...... "Let's Give 'Em Stumpin' To Talk About"
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Me thinks you have tooo much time on your hands:msp_unsure:


----------



## Gologit (May 31, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> OK, I'ma breathe some life into this idea. Here we go.
> We make the springboard stump calender, BUT, we have me in riggin clothes (stagged pants, spenders, calks, tin hat, snoose) but SHIRTLESS, posing coyly next to all the stumps maybe holding a saw or a pulaski or whatever, and we'll call it...... "Let's Give 'Em Stumpin' To Talk About"
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Okay...but who'd buy the calendars?

Edit...I just had a thought about who'd buy the calendars. You don't want to know.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 31, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Okay...but who *wouldn't*buy the calendars?
> 
> Edit...I just had a thought about who *wouldn't* buy the calendars. *ANYONE*.



It's ok Bob, I fixed it for you


----------



## Gologit (May 31, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> It's ok Bob, I fixed it for you


----------

